# Door Latch Screws - Stripped



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Got pics?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Use an oscillating saw, cut out a 12" piece of the jamb centered on the strike plate. Glue and screw a patch in place. Re-mortise the strike plate.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If it is just stripped holes and no visible cracks buy some wood glue and either a box of wooden matches or a small dowel rod. Use whichever and the glue to plug the holes then screw into the patch.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

You could check how far back the frame is and use a longer screw. With a countersink, you can also make the screw holes bit larger, but I think there are longer screws with heads that size.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If the door is in real bad shape buy a 3/8 plug cutter and make a plug to fit in a 3/8 hole with glue.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thing about filling the hole with toothpicks or such is that screws may not go in centered, which is bit important with door parts. Another is that jamb parts could start to split.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Put 3.5” screws in there. It will go directly into the 2by4. Just don’t screw it so tight that you move the jamb. Easy permanent repair and stronger then it ever was


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

BayouRunner said:


> Put 3.5” screws in there. It will go directly into the 2by4. Just don’t screw it so tight that you move the jamb. Easy permanent repair and stronger then it ever was


He said the screws were hitting the jam, so I think it is the screws in the door that are the problem.


----------



## DWooderson (Feb 1, 2010)

It was hard to get a pic while the latch was still in place, and I only got time to remove the handleset today. Here is a video, the bottom screw hole is worse than I thought. 

Too far gone to do the dowel rod repair?

https://i.imgur.com/iqjZVOQ.mp4


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## DWooderson (Feb 1, 2010)

It's funny you post that, I'm at my neighborhood hardware store, and they recommended J-B WELD WoodWeld Quick Setting Epoxy. 

They don't have the product in that video.

I think I'm going to give this a shot, if it doesn't work, it might be time for a new door.


----------



## DWooderson (Feb 1, 2010)

Just to tie this off I did use the JB Weld WoodWeld Quick Setting Epoxy, and it seems to be working well. 

THe lower screw area was the worst, the wood was pretty much gone. I filled it, let it set overnight, and then used a dremel to remove the excess. 

For the top screw, I used the dowel rod technique. 

I drilled holes for the screws, and then only snugged the screws, and the latch is holding tight and secure. Only time will tell how it will hold up to every day use, but so far, so good. 

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Pics: https://imgur.com/a/1XNajHY


----------

